# MIUI Camera



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

so i have a question! and i'm usually on top of these things and never ask so bear with me.
Anyway i noticed that the MIUI camera on the release thread looked all nice and customized like the rest of MIUI but on my phone it's the AOSP version and i'm not sure why...did i miss a patch? am i just stupid? let me know guys


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Jesus ****ing chirst in a ****ing handbasket would you search the forum before you post. It has been answered many times in the main thread. but since your lazy here is a link. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17020669/MiuiCamera.apk

EDIT: http://goo.gl/purv1 new link forgot it was included in the update patch he released.


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> Jesus ****ing chirst in a ****ing handbasket would you search the forum before you post. It has been answered many times in the main thread. but since your lazy here is a link. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17020669/MiuiCamera.apk
> 
> EDIT: http://goo.gl/purv1 new link forgot it was included in the update patch he released.


i'll thank you for your help, but i won't thank you for your kindness(your kinda being a douche)...that being said, it's really difficult to search the forums from my phone. Or at least it isn't my preferred method(i don't have a PC). Maybe there should just be a MIUI Camera Fix Topic? make it easier
Anyway thanks.

EDIT: and btw i'm already on the new patched MIUI but it still didn't change.


----------



## Bradh00 (Jun 24, 2011)

What's that link again?????????

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Lurch81 (Jun 13, 2011)

flash the update it comes with fancy miui camera


----------



## bL33d (Jun 23, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> Jesus ****ing chirst in a ****ing handbasket would you search the forum before you post. It has been answered many times in the main thread. but since your lazy here is a link. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17020669/MiuiCamera.apk
> 
> EDIT: http://goo.gl/purv1 new link forgot it was included in the update patch he released.


It would be better if u just did not post in the future.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

bL33d said:


> It would be better if u just did not post in the future.


You would think that but meh i know what im talking about and i know how to use the search button.


----------



## redsox 98 (Jun 6, 2011)

"BrutalSauce said:


> Jesus ****ing chirst in a ****ing handbasket would you search the forum before you post. It has been answered many times in the main thread. but since your lazy here is a link. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17020669/MiuiCamera.apk
> 
> EDIT: http://goo.gl/purv1 new link forgot it was included in the update patch he released.


Wow I thought I left xda. I guess not!


----------



## ndwatkins (Jun 6, 2011)

You know, it'd be nice to keep these forums polite. The guy asked his question perfectly nicely, there's no need to be an asshat. Particularly when a new ROM comes out, it can be hard to sort through the clutter. Also, it took more of your time to respond in that vein than if you had just kept silent. There's really no reason to act that way. I think everyone would like these forums to remain a place where people have a good attitude.

Really, if you can't say something helpful, there's no reason to post at all.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

"BrutalSauce said:


> Jesus ****ing chirst in a ****ing handbasket would you search the forum before you post. It has been answered many times in the main thread. but since your lazy here is a link. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17020669/MiuiCamera.apk
> 
> EDIT: http://goo.gl/purv1 new link forgot it was included in the update patch he released.


Wow you really are a douche!


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

this has been handled. sorry guys.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

Sorry guys I was in a bad mood and annoyed because the post on the top was a question that answered this one. That's the only reason I went off

Sent from my pwnd Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

BrutalSauce said:


> Sorry guys I was in a bad mood and annoyed because the post on the top was a question that answered this one. That's the only reason I went off
> 
> Sent from my pwnd Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


i'm sure no one is mad, and i understand just don't go off on that i didn't mean for you to get flamed, and i didn't mean to bother it just seems as if everyone just wants nice kind forum etiquette right?  thanks for the help tho but it didn't work  i'm running the new patched rom and even installed the apk but it just shows up with a black camera screen


----------



## haxatak (Jun 17, 2011)

i did but it didn't do anything


----------



## b16 (Jun 6, 2011)

We will not tolerate this attitude at this forum. This is an open forum and we are here for both the power user and the new user. Moving on.


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

"haxatak said:


> i did but it didn't do anything


Ok press menu change resolution to the highest setting and it should work.

Sent from my pwnd Droid X using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## BrutalSauce (Jun 7, 2011)

I really do appoligize guys im sorry that i went off on the guy. I forget sometimes that it is hard to find some information and my actions were way out of line. I hope that everyone here will forgive me for that, i really am here to help. I know there are times when i dont know something and just nice to ask a question. So if you guys have problems dont be afraid to ask this isnt xda we shouldnt be douches. So i appoligize and i will not be a douche anymore.


----------



## MechEng2723 (Jul 26, 2011)

Hey OP,

Here's the solution to your problem (if you haven't discovered it already):

1. Open up the MIUI camera.
2. Press "Menu" button, and then choose "Settings"
3. Under Picture Size: select "3264x2448" rather than "3264x1840 (Widescreen)"

That should solve your problem! Hopefully you had it figured out by now, but I wasn't sure.


----------

